# Starting my First Cycle need HELP!!



## cmolina89 (Apr 12, 2016)

So I've decided to start my first cycle and I'm doing as much research as possible to avoid any problems. Any advice or constructive criticism would be much appreciated seing as how I am a new to this. 
To start I am 6' around 180lbs.  
I am thinking of doing a cycle of Sus 250 and Tren A, dosage as follows

Weeks 1-12 1ml of Sus250 on Mon and Thursday

Weeks 4-8 50 or 75mg of TrenA EOD haven't fully decided on the dosage yet for this one.

I have ordered an arimidex liquid form which I plan on taking .25mg EOD to start and see how that goes. 

For post cycle I've been reading a lot about nolva or clomid. From what I've read so far im still a little confused on whether I need to take both or will one be enough?   

From what I read this would be a proper PCT for clomid since im using sus 250. Start 21 days after last sus shot and dose as follows-
300mg on day 1; then use 100mg for the next 10 days; followed by 50mg for 10 days.

And this for Nolva Day 1 - 100mg; Following 10 days - 60mg; Following 10 days - 40mg

I have also been reading a lot about HCG, would I also need to invest in this with the types and dosages of steroids I am going to use. I really dont want my buddies downstairs getting all jacked up, they've been good to me and I would like to return the favor lol. 

I know its quite a bit I'm asking but I figured where better to get the info then the horses mouth itself. Please any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 12, 2016)

Welcome. 

Read this: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11475-Am-I-ready-to-cycle


Answers pretty much everything.


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 12, 2016)

Is this for real?
1st post and asking already.....

research Really!?

and your gonna use tren on a 1st cycle......

yeah ok!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2016)

Stopped reading at tren.

No.


----------



## cmolina89 (Apr 12, 2016)

Of course first post and I am asking, what do you join these websites for? to make new friends and send each other pics of your biceps? c'mon bro just give me some pointers its literally the only reason i joined so i could learn more.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2016)

cmolina89 said:


> Of course first post and I am asking, what do you join these websites for? to make new friends and send each other pics of your biceps? c'mon bro just give me some pointers its literally the only reason i joined so i could learn more.



Look in the aas cycles forum
 There is like 800 first cycle threads all like yours where some kid wants to run tren, gets told no, then talks like they know what they are doing which clearly they dont. Then they get flamed and never come back.

It gets old so that's why the guys get impatient.

The board is for researching and then asking questions. Not asking the same question that's been asked 10 times just this morning already.

Go take a look.


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 12, 2016)

*Bro I'm all for helping do things the right way!


*


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 12, 2016)

Tren is great.  It's like a god compound IMO.

Tren on your first cycle is fvcking stupid.  End of story.


----------



## cmolina89 (Apr 12, 2016)

Ok understood, so lets all move on from the tren. Ill scratch that one and stick to the sus250, If i do just the sus would it be ok to start off with 500mg a week for the first 4 weeks and then bump up to 750mg a week for the last 8 weeks? If yes would i need an HCG during the cycle and is clomid or nolva enough for PCT?


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 12, 2016)

500 mg/week is a good starter, and from there you should be able to tell if you want to up the dosage or stay the same.  Also, bloodwork.  Get it done to see how good the gear is.

PCT is laid out in the forums, so i'm not going to find the thread, copy/paste here.  (I even think it's a sticky).


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 12, 2016)

*
I wouldn't recommend using sustanon either ur 1st ride,

test cyp or enanthate @ 500 mg
does wonders.

Many people are sensitive to propionate due to the acid in it.

Your new so let's not have a bad 1st cycle*


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 12, 2016)

That is a good point, prop can hurt like a bitch


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 12, 2016)

cmolina89 said:


> Ok understood, so lets all move on from the tren. Ill scratch that one and stick to the sus250, If i do just the sus would it be ok to start off with 500mg a week for the first 4 weeks and then bump up to 750mg a week for the last 8 weeks? If yes would i need an HCG during the cycle and is clomid or nolva enough for PCT?


You didn't read my link, did you.


----------



## cmolina89 (Apr 12, 2016)

I actually did ToolSteel but it really just stated to not do steroids in a nutshell lol put more doubt in my mind than anything. Im 26 yrs old I've been going to the gym since i was 20, I got a back injury (herniated disc) about two years ago and its really changed my routine. I have a very fast metabolism, I'm talking about I lose 3 pounds every week if I dont go to the gym type of metabolism. When I don't go to the gym I drop down to about 165-170. I've been back at it for about a year and have gotten to about 182. When I was in college both my roommates did gear and I was just never inclined too. Now that I'm older and I know my body type and I'm ready to give it a try. I just want to get to about 195 another 15 pounds and I hope ill be pleased with the results.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2016)

cmolina89 said:


> I actually did ToolSteel but it really just stated to not do steroids in a nutshell lol put more doubt in my mind than anything.



That's the point. It's not a decision to take lightly.  Look at the facts here.

Training for 1 year.

Spinal condition which interrupts training.

Bodyweight 182

Only want to gain 15 lbs 

Steroids are going to put some weight on you. The day you come off the weight will go with it. Especially as you say, you have a fast metabolism. 

There is no promise of recovery after pct. I never did. Now I am on trt for life.  It's not cool. It gets real old.  

You would risk your HPTA and long term health for 15 pounds which you can gain naturally by simple eating more?

Spend the gear money on a diet coach and get a proper bulk plan imo.


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 12, 2016)

I gotta say if that's you're goal I'm with "pob" ........ How many calories did you eat today...!?
dont sit back and think about it, You should have no problem with a fairly close gestamet.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 12, 2016)

cmolina89 said:


> I actually did ToolSteel but it really just stated to not do steroids in a nutshell lol put more doubt in my mind than anything. Im 26 yrs old I've been going to the gym since i was 20, I got a back injury (herniated disc) about two years ago and its really changed my routine. I have a very fast metabolism, I'm talking about I lose 3 pounds every week if I dont go to the gym type of metabolism. When I don't go to the gym I drop down to about 165-170. I've been back at it for about a year and have gotten to about 182. When I was in college both my roommates did gear and I was just never inclined too. Now that I'm older and I know my body type and I'm ready to give it a try. I just want to get to about 195 another 15 pounds and I hope ill be pleased with the results.


This in itself explains why you can't hold size/weight. 

You really think going to the gym slows your metabolism? Or grows magic muscle out of nowhere? If you jumped on gear now, you'd gain nothing but water. 

FOOD! The building blocks of muscle. 
There's no other way around it. If you want size/weight, you have to eat properly.


----------



## RichPopeye (Apr 13, 2016)

I too am new to this. From the day 1 introduced my self to this group I have been advised to not only ask questions but to also read and re-read new and old threads and the stickies. I do this daily. In doing this I find little need to present questions because all the basics have been asked and answered so many times before. I've learned to trust the people on the UG because their advice  and responses are consistent time and time again with all the repetitive questions that seem to come hourly. Tool posted a link that i have memorized. I used this link for my first cycle and 8 weeks into it a am amazed at the results. I am putting in the hard work, eating smart and often and continuing my education by reading and applying  what more experienced people here on the UG are advising. At age 43 I'm continually reminded that I don't know everything. For what that's all.


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 13, 2016)

Bro this is what you need to do....

eat until you feel nauseous than when the nausea is gone do it again!!

i am being serious...


----------

